# Organizing The Threads



## Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there a way to organize the threads? hehe there are sooooo many of them! (vadiya!) but i cant relocate some when i search for them... lol it would be nice to have categories...

maybe this exists and im blind, cause im new here... if anyone can help me out...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

Broad categorization already exists i.e.

» Sikhs for Change
» Discussion Forums
> Reflections on Gurbani
> Japji Sahib
> Anand Sahib
> Sukhmani Sahib
> Sikhism - Uncovered!
> Origins and History
> Sikh Youth of Today
> Sikh Sikhi Sikhism
> History of Sikhism
> Controversial Issues
> Sikh Media Watch
> General Philosophy
> Interfaith Dialogues
> General Off-Topic
> Submit Your Articles
> Spiritual Articles
> Essays on Sikhism
> Inspirational Stories
» Sikhism Book Reviews

Above forums can be seen at homepage i.e. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/

Pls get back if this replies your question.

Thanks, Arvind.


----------



## Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

